# LOOK WHAT I FOUND



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15231434


I hope I put the correct link.. I am going to see if this little girl is still at the shelter tommorrow. I have only heard BAD things about Barc would hate for that little girl to be in there one more second.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a positively darlin' face on her.  :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope you get her out of there! Good luck!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

GREAT I WAS GOING TO GO AND CHECK TO SEE IF THIS LITTLE GIRL WAS STILL THERE AND NOW ITS EXPECTED TO FREEZE TOMMORROW IN HOUSTON AND IT NEVER FREEZES IN HOUSTON..... :angry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is cute.......maybe it will be above freezing by midday!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my, she is a doll-baby!
Call the organization and express your strong interest in her. Make sure they know you're serious. Good luck, I hope you can be her forever mommy. It's so awesome of you to be considering rescue! :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Go for it. Your the greatest.

Tina


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a little sweetheart, Hope you get her I know you would be a wonderful forever mom for her. Go for it and call them now.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope you are able to get her today...good luck


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any luck getting her? I know the weather is supposed to be bad in TX. Hoping things work out.


----------

